# Problem z FGLRX po kompilacji kernela

## kris

Witam.

Od jakiegoś czasu kompiluję jajka z tymi samymi ustawieniami, do tej pory nie było problemów (narazie wszystkie były "dystrybucyjne" ostatnie gentoo-sources-3.4.9), zainstalowałem i skompilowałem sys-kernel/ck-sources-3.6.2, żadnych błędów, no i po zmianie kernela próbuję zbudować moduł dla kernela 

```
emerge -av x11-drivers/ati-drivers
```

 kończy się to tak, to mój config i emerge --info.

----------

## lsdudi

```
 * Please note that this driver supports only graphic cards based on

 * r600 chipset and newer.
```

pewnie masz starszą karte musisz zblokować nowe sterowniki ati i uzyc starszych (chociaz nie widze w drzewie starszych, są w overlayach ), lub przejsci na sterowniki w kernelu

druga opcja ze poprostu juz 12.4 nie jest kompatybilne z 3.6 spróbuj przebudowac sterowniki  przy jaju poprzednim jesli sie uda to jest to, jesli nie to wina nowszego glibc/gcc itd.

poka sprzet jaki masz

```
lspci
```

----------

## kris

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IR (ICH9R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 4 port SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV630 [Radeon HD 3600 Series]

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV635 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 3600 Series]

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
```

Sterowniki do mojej karty nowsze niż x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.4, kompilują się bezbłędnie, reboot i ... czarny ekran z migającym w górnym prawym rogu kursorem, na wszystkich wersjach kernela, których próbowałem. 

Natomiast jeśli chodzi o jajka, sterowniki zamknięte, działają tylko na wersjach stabilnych, na nowszych niż gentoo-sources-3.5, już nie.

to mój sprzęt

----------

## lsdudi

 *kris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sterowniki do mojej karty nowsze niż x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.4, kompilują się bezbłędnie, reboot i ... czarny ekran z migającym w górnym prawym rogu kursorem, na wszystkich wersjach kernela, których próbowałem. 
> 
> Natomiast jeśli chodzi o jajka, sterowniki zamknięte, działają tylko na wersjach stabilnych, na nowszych niż gentoo-sources-3.5, już nie.
> ...

 

Nie kumam o co ci chodzi

przeca x11-drivers/ati-drivers to sterowniki zamknięte ... 

wklej logi xorga 

PS.1 uzywasz funtoo

PS.2 Masz piedolnik we flagach (np. 3dnow,3dnowext dla proca intela)

----------

## kris

 *Quote:*   

> Nie kumam o co ci chodzi 
> 
> przeca x11-drivers/ati-drivers to sterowniki zamknięte ...

   wiem

 *Quote:*   

> wklej logi xorga

  xorg

kompilacja x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.10 ,           wysypany xorg, po uruchomieniu na sterowniku x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.10

Ad. PS.1  Uzywam funtoo na jednym dysku na drugim gentoo, na gentoo jest identyczny problem.

Ad. PS.2 Juz te flagi usuniete   :Smile: 

----------

## lsdudi

przelec od poczatku 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx

z logow widac ze 12.10 nie widzi twojej karty

z tego co podje amd twoja karta ma wspracie w 12.6

----------

